

Topic modeling in 9/11 news articles - facorreia
http://blog.dominodatalab.com/topic-modeling-of-news-articles/

======
datahipster
Neat! I did some similar analysis of conducting topic modeling around tweets
during the Boston Marathon bombing a couple of years back. It was pretty cool
to see how topics were neatly ordered over time.

[http://blog.dc.esri.com/2013/04/18/the-evolution-of-
discussi...](http://blog.dc.esri.com/2013/04/18/the-evolution-of-discussion-
around-the-boston-marathon-events/)

------
nreece
404\. Correct URL: [http://blog.dominodatalab.com/topic-modeling-in-
sept-11-news...](http://blog.dominodatalab.com/topic-modeling-in-sept-11-news-
articles/)

